

Google's Rating for Hacker News' Mobile Friendly Test - germ13
https://www.google.com/webmasters/tools/mobile-friendly/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fhackerne.ws

======
scarfez
bookmarklet: javascript:document.head.innerHTML += '<meta name="viewport"
content="width=device-width, maximum-scale=1.0">'

